# Ostarine and Testolone Stack



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Got a hold of some MK-2866 from SARMS.FORSALE to stack on top of the RAD-140 I was already taking and here's my stack results so far:

Weight: 174lbs

Week 1 (3/20 - 3/26): 15mg RAD140 + 25mg MK-2866
Week 2 (3/27 - 4/02): 15mg RAD140 + 50mg MK-2866

Weight: 186 lbs

I gained 12 lbs in a mere 14 days, some of which was fat. You see, I started my stack just as the coronavirus caused the gyms to close, and I continued to eat the same but work out less. I was merely using a TRX, doing sit ups, and push ups. I assumed that since I was taking Ostarine (MK-2866) that I would just start cutting without changes to my diet or exercise. Boy was I wrong, and the 12 lbs gain in a mere two weeks surprised me. 

So, to avoid gaining more fat, I upped the ante on my cardio to an hour or more per day (cycling and/or running) and upped the ante on my TRX workouts.

My diet consisted of 

canned fish (salmon, tuna, sardines, or herring)
eggs
nuts (almonds, peanuts, trail mix blends)
seeds (sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, chia seeds)
raisins, dried ginger
cruciferous greens
super greens in my smoothies
brown rice or quinoa
cheese
red meat once or twice a week with fries
peanut butter
cereal or oatmeal with coconut or almond milk
two pieces of fresh fruit per day
pie, cake, or ice cream
protein smoothies with grass-fed whey or vegan pea protein (all of that stuff is made with brown rice these days to make for a complete protein)

So, in the past week I've cut out desserts, brown rice/quinoa, French fries, and breads. But I've kept cereal in my diet, and upped my meat intake from once or twice per week to almost once daily. I've shrunk an inch in the waist but still weighing 186 lbs. 
I bought some calipers to measure my body fat, so I'll post those updates in a few days.

So, almost about three weeks in to the cycle, and seven more to go, I'd say that I'm experiencing marginal gains in strength and endurance, but I've definitely packed on some muscle and fat.
Here are before pics


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah, Ostarine won't burn fat in a caloric surplus but I believe what it will do is help preserve muscle in a deficit.


----------



## sarms.forsale (Apr 7, 2020)

Really looking forward to your results!


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 7, 2020)

You are probably wasting your sarms using them when you don’t have access to the gym, you aren’t very far in, I’d cut my losses, stop and restart when things open back up.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> You are probably wasting your sarms using them when you don’t have access to the gym, you aren’t very far in, I’d cut my losses, stop and restart when things open back up.


Mine was supposed to open on Saturday 4/4, but then it was pushed to 4/14. 
You're not far off base though.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 7, 2020)

I was in the middle of a RAD/Ostarine cycle also when the gyms closed but further in than you. What I decided to do is just continue the cycle but start cutting. I'm close to you in BF, not quite as much, but really at our BF level we should be cutting anyway. My hopes is that the sarms will help preserve muscle while cutting.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 12, 2020)

Okay so I've eliminated the Testolone (RAD-140) but I'm still running Ostarine (MK-2866) from SARMS.FORSALE. 
I upped my cardio significantly, logging over 80 miles on my bicycle and 10 miles jogging so far in April. 
I've committed to a caloric deficit for as long as it takes me to get down to 15% body fat.  
This week alone I've lost 6 lbs (dropped from 187 down to 181) and am sitting at 19% body fat.


----------



## sarms.forsale (Apr 12, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Okay so I've eliminated the Testolone (RAD-140) but I'm still running Ostarine (MK-2866) from SARMS.FORSALE.
> I upped my cardio significantly, logging over 80 miles on my bicycle and 10 miles jogging so far in April.
> I've committed to a caloric deficit for as long as it takes me to get down to 15% body fat.
> This week alone I've lost 6 lbs (dropped from 187 down to 181) and am sitting at 19% body fat.


excellent work!!


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 13, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Okay so I've eliminated the Testolone (RAD-140) but I'm still running Ostarine (MK-2866) from SARMS.FORSALE.
> I upped my cardio significantly, logging over 80 miles on my bicycle and 10 miles jogging so far in April.
> I've committed to a caloric deficit for as long as it takes me to get down to 15% body fat.
> This week alone I've lost 6 lbs (dropped from 187 down to 181) and am sitting at 19% body fat.



Wow....that's a little fast for 6 lbs. unless you don't care where the weight comes from.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2020)

So at six weeks into the cycle, I'm weighing in at 180lbs and 17% body fat. It's hard to tell exactly since i only got some calipers on week three, but conservative estimates state that I've lost 5-8 lbs of fat and gained 5-7 lbs of muscle. 
I eliminated RAD 140 during week 3 when the gyms closed but added it back since week 4, as my wife's gym rented us some dumbells.  My gym reopened Monday, and I've increased my strength significantly.  
I'm bench pressing 70lbs dumbells for sets, and lay pull down 165lbs. 
I rode my bicycle for nearly 300 miles in April, and saw tremendous gains in my speed and endurance, averaging 14 mph on a Nishiki bicycle that's almost as old as I am.  
Instead of running PCT on week 7, I'm going to run Test E @250mg (twice weekly) for six weeks, then start Clomid and Nolvadex.


----------



## aj0538 (May 1, 2020)

I loved RAD but it completely jacked up my liver enzymes.  My doc freaked TF out.  That freaked me TF out.  I ended up 10 times the high number on AST and ALT.  I wasn't taking any liver support at all.  I went back to normal after 4 weeks taking TUDCA, milk thistle and NAC.  I should have been taking that stuff from the start.  I hate it because I had great results with the RAD.  Great focus, a bit more aggression in the gym and it boosted my strength.  

I went back to Cyp and Nandralone.  It turns out its way safer for me.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2020)

Somebody's anonymously given me negative reputation points by saying 'stop, you're plan's horrible.' 
Ok, so would it be advisable to first run a PCT of Nolvadex after completing the SARMs cycle, then get some bloodwork before planning/starting a Test E cycle?


----------



## Jin (May 1, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Somebody's anonymously given me negative reputation points by saying 'stop, you're plan's horrible.'
> Ok, so would it be advisable to first run a PCT of Nolvadex after completing the SARMs cycle, then get some bloodwork before planning/starting a Test E cycle?



Not sure why that member would not post publicly and not sure why bad ideas deserve neg reps. 

I agree its it’s not a good idea but don’t understand that members mentality.


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 1, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Somebody's anonymously given me negative reputation points by saying 'stop, you're plan's horrible.'
> Ok, so would it be advisable to first run a PCT of Nolvadex after completing the SARMs cycle, then get some bloodwork before planning/starting a Test E cycle?



I don't really see any reason in running nolva alone. I would lean more towards a standard pct in case of shutdown, but that's just opinion with limited research on sarms.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 1, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> I don't really see any reason in running nolva alone. I would lean more towards a standard pct in case of shutdown, but that's just opinion with limited research on sarms.


Ur thinking perhaps combine Nolva and Clomid in case of shutdown?
I could get my bloodwork now while still on cycle, and hope my estrogen levels are between 20-30 pg/ml, then add Arimistane if they're too high, but that's a lot of precautionary--and possibly unnecessary--task work for such mildly suppressive stuff as SARMs. 
But at least I would know my testosterone on my last week of cycle, and have something to compare to before starting another cycle of any sort.


----------



## aj0538 (May 1, 2020)

Best advice I can give you on E2 is go by feel over the numbers.  I'm happier at 35-40.  My joints get creaky at 20 and under.

If you are just on Ostarine I can about say 100% you won't have e2 issues.  Even with RAD I don't think you should.  Be careful with AI's.  It's easy to crash your e2.  I did it and it was horrible.

Everyone is different.  I think Nolva/clomid is overkill for an ostarine cycle tbh.


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 1, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Ur thinking perhaps combine Nolva and Clomid in case of shutdown?
> I could get my bloodwork now while still on cycle, and hope my estrogen levels are between 20-30 pg/ml, then add Arimistane if they're too high, but that's a lot of precautionary--and possibly unnecessary--task work for such mildly suppressive stuff as SARMs.
> But at least I would know my testosterone on my last week of cycle, and have something to compare to before starting another cycle of any sort.



Again with very limited research on what you're taking, yes. Only because of  the possibility of being shutdown. 

It may be overkill, but impossible to know without bloodwork. If you can get it, i definitely would.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 3, 2020)

Alright so here's my chest / triceps workout the last (7th) week of my SARMs cycle.  I should have posted detailed calisthenics and complete home workout like my fellow Georgian Deadlifter and many other Underground members, but before my gym opened Monday, I had kept myself busy with an half hour of dumbell and TRX work daily, compared with 1-2 hours of cardio (cycling) daily. 

Flat bench
95lbs x 15
155lbs x 3
175lbs x 3 
175lbs x 3
175lbs x 3
165lbs x 5

High Cable Fly
20lbs x 10 
25lbs x 10
30lbs x 10

Low Cable Fly
20lbs x 10 
25lbs x 10
30lbs x 10

Dumbell Press (45*° *Incline)
15lbs x 15
55lbs x 6
50lbs x 6
45lbs x 8
40lbs x12

Skull Crushers (new to regimen--going light)
20lbs x 25
40lbs x 12
50lbs x 12
60lbs x 12

Seated Dumbell Tricep Extension (two-handed)
25lbs x 15
40lbs x 12
50lbs x 10
60lbs x8 

Tricep kick backs 
10lbs x 15
20lbs x 12 
25lbs x 10
*note this was my {mentally} weak point of the workout where I settled for mediocrity 

One arm cable extension
20lbs x 12
25lbs x 10
30lbs x 10
35lbs x 8

Triceps Cable Rope pushdown
30lbs x 15
35lbs x 12
40lbs x 10
45lbs x 10

Triangle Push-ups 
set of 20 
set of 15
set of 10

18 mins treadmill


----------



## ATLRigger (May 13, 2020)

Finished the cycle after 7 weeks. Pics to be posted. Taking 50 mg Clomid ED for a week then will back it down to 25mg ED for two weeks. 
So far I haven't noticed any lag in energy or libido, so either my suppression wasn't much or the Clomid is doing its job wonderfully. 
Pushed a PR the other day in bench press at 195lbs x2 reps and finally deadlifting 225lbs for sets of 8.  
To clarify, I come from really small stock: my mom is 5'3" 105lbs and my dad is 5'9" 135lbs. 
I'm 5'11" and currently at 181 lbs and 16.5% body fat. In high school i was 145lbs and about 10% body fat.


----------



## The Tater (May 14, 2020)

Looking forward to the pics. I was running a test cyp 250mg/twice weekly but cut it back to try when the gym closed. I recently picked it back up. Not sure how long I will run but a minimum of 12 weeks.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 14, 2020)

here's the after pic. Cutting from 22% down to 17% was relatively easy with a lot of cycling (bicycling) but it has been increasingly difficult to continue to cut even with caloric deficit.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 14, 2020)

The Tater said:


> Looking forward to the pics. I was running a test cyp 250mg/twice weekly but cut it back to try when the gym closed. I recently picked it back up. Not sure how long I will run but a minimum of 12 weeks.


How long has u started before u stopped?


----------



## The Tater (May 14, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> How long has u started before u stopped?



6 weeks on and then I was off for 4 weeks. I had just got my bloodwork done and everything was good. Now I’m jumping back on the horse.


----------



## The Tater (May 14, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> View attachment 9833
> 
> here's the after pic. Cutting from 22% down to 17% was relatively easy with a lot of cycling (bicycling) but it has been increasingly difficult to continue to cut even with caloric deficit.



Looking good.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 14, 2020)

It's hard to get a decent body fat reading bc my wife is horrible with the calipers.  One day she reads 15mm on my back, and the next it's 12mm haha.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 14, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> View attachment 9833
> 
> here's the after pic. Cutting from 22% down to 17% was relatively easy with a lot of cycling (bicycling) but it has been increasingly difficult to continue to cut even with caloric deficit.



Definitely can see a difference. Nice work!


----------



## ATLRigger (May 15, 2020)

One thing i forgot to note is that I switched from a primarily plant-based diet to a much more meat-based diet. I tried strict vegan (plus fish) from August through January, and felt great, but the food was really boring and lacking flavor. 
Now I'm eating high protein, medium fat, low carbs (still getting carbs through fruits and vegetables mostly.) 
**correction**
Also i found an error in one of the scales I was using.  My original post listed me at 174 lbs, and stated that I gained 12 lbs in 14 days. 
The correct number is that I was actually 180lbs, and I gained 7 lbs in 14 days.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 15, 2020)

good job bro


----------

